# Ещё с+time period



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Ещё с разгара XIX века, а в начале XX тем более – русская интеллигенция ощущала себя уже на высокой ступени всеземности


This is not ещё В разгаре, but С разгара. Does it mean, not "back at the height of the 19th C", but "starting from the height of the 19th C"? I just don't know why that preposition was chosen.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> but "starting from the height of the 19th C"


Yes. The wording is poor, though, "в разгаре чего-л." is normally a fixed expression and doesn't allow such manipulations.


----------



## Maroseika

Preposition is quite suitable (с тех пор, с пяти часов, со времени ее прихода). Just combination с разгара and the very разгар века are unusual. More common are such combinations as разгар событий, ссоры, войны etc.


----------



## Rosett

A few fresh examples:
"Риск применения ядерного оружия сейчас кажется выше, чем когда-либо _с разгара_ холодной войны",— говорится в докладе SIPRI
Jun 12, 2022 — Первый раз за период _с разгара_ пандемии коронавируса в Забайкалье нет ни одного пациента, находящегося на...
Jul 12, 2022 — "Объемы продаж падают до значений, которых мы не видели _с разгара_ пандемии, так как (последствия) инфляции...


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> "Риск применения ядерного оружия сейчас кажется выше, чем когда-либо _с разгара_ холодной войны",— говорится в докладе SIPRI
> Jun 12, 2022 — Первый раз за период _с разгара_ пандемии коронавируса в Забайкалье нет ни одного пациента, находящегося на...
> Jul 12, 2022 — "Объемы продаж падают до значений, которых мы не видели _с разгара_ пандемии, так как (последствия) инфляции...


These are normal of course, since there is something "flammable" in each case, while 'century', as a notion, is just a period of time.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> while 'century', as a notion, is just a period of time


Холодная война длилась с полстолетие - вполне сравнимый промежуток, а XIX столетие - это грандиозная эпоха в российской истории. Её можно охарактеризовать в марксистских терминах как «(скачок) от феодализма к империализму»


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> These are normal of course


Definitely not to me. In particular, Ruscorpora doesn't contain a single example of "с + ... + разгара". But, of course, Solzhenitsyn's example is even worse, because "разгар XIX века" sounds pretty weird itself (indeed, a century is not a process of any kind and thus cannot разгореться).


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Definitely not to me. In particular, Ruscorpora doesn't contain a single example of "с + ... + разгара".


Well, I agree that those phrases contradict to "в (самый) разгар" which sticks to the "temporally locative" role, but at least the logic is clear in there - take разгар of something, make it a stage, so it becomes a period - while in the original sentence there is no such perspective, unless to suppose that each century, or that 19th specifically, is something that comes out in full force at some point, so the question arises where this point is exactly on the timeline.



Rosett said:


> Холодная война длилась с полстолетие - вполне сравнимый промежуток, а XIX столетие - это грандиозная эпоха в российской истории. Её можно охарактеризовать в марксистских терминах как «(скачок) от феодализма к империализму»


Ну а где разгар-то её, в каком десятилетии? Когда империализм стал проявляться - или когда он вырос?
Если же середина века имеется в виду - тогда уже и империализм не при чём, т.к. у каждого века есть такой "разгар".


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> but at least the logic is clear in there


The logic, of course, is entirely transparent, but it still doesn't make it quite idiomatic.


----------



## pimlicodude

But no one has commented on the combination ещё с. Surely ещё should take в, back at a time, not back from a time?


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> But no one has commented on the combination ещё с. Surely ещё should take в, back at a time, not back from a time?


Literally it's really "back from a time" and it's quite natural and common, cf.:
Я знал ее еще с детства, с войны, со школы, с прежней работы etc.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> But no one has commented on the combination ещё с. Surely ещё should take в, back at a time, not back from a time?


Maroseika did. Ещё only modifies the sense of the prepositional pattern of 'с ' + time - so it is "ever since" that time.
(crossposted)


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Ну а где разгар-то её, в каком десятилетии? Когда империализм стал проявляться - или когда он вырос?
> Если же середина века имеется в виду - тогда уже и империализм не при чём, т.к. у каждого века есть такой "разгар".


Разгар XIX века произошёл в 60-е – 70-е годы, начавшись с отмены крепостного права, приведшего массы крестьян в города, и становления рабочего класса - на потребность бурному росту капитализма, что привело к зарождению революционного движения, и закончившись в 1881 году убийством Александра II. После чего путь России к революциям XX века стал неизбежен.
До разгара XIX века Россия была отсталой феодальной державой, оказавшейся за бортом капиталистического прогресса. Поражение в Крымской войне привело к потрясениям, обусловившим назревшие социальный перемены.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Разгар XIX века произошёл в 60-е – 70-е годы, начавшись с отмены крепостного права, приведшего массы крестьян в города, и становления рабочего класса - на потребность бурному росту капитализма, что привело к зарождению революционного движения, и закончившись в 1881 году убийством Александра II. После чего путь России к революционному XX веку полностью предопределился.


А что делать, если кто-то не согласен с именно такой трактовкой? Либо это понятие должно быть предметом консенсуса, своего рода мемом - либо недвусмысленно задаваться в контексте так, чтобы читатель заранее принял образ разгара как связываемый автором с теми или иными событиями.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> А что делать, если кто-то не согласен с именно такой трактовкой? Либо это понятие должно быть предметом консенсуса, своего рода мемом - либо недвусмысленно задаваться в контексте так, чтобы читатель заранее принял образ разгара как связываемый автором с теми или иными событиями.


А несогласные могут критиковать. Здесь речь идёт о марксистском, классовом разборе истории.
„Люди всегда были и всегда будут глупенькими жертвами обмана и самообмана в политике, пока они не научатся за любыми нравственными, религиозными, политическими, социальными фразами, заявлениями, обещаниями разыскивать интересы тех или иных классов.“ —  Владимир Ильич Ленин, Три источника и три составных части марксизма

Источник: Люди всегда были и всегда будут глупенькими жертвами обмана…

Бурный рост рабочего класса в России стал возможен только благодаря освобождению крестьянства. С него всё и разгорелось объективно в XIX веке, а не с того, что «декабристы разбудили Герцена».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Бурный рост рабочего класса в России стал возможен только благодаря освобождению крестьянства. С него всё и разгорелось объективно в XIX веке, а не с того, что «декабристы разбудили Герцена».


Я в авторском предложении не вижу никакой отсылки к отмене крепостного права. Возможно, с учетом предыдущего контекста это видно, но я не буду туда лезть более, так как по опыту знаю, что в случае данного автора это вообще не помогает.


----------



## pimlicodude

Ещё с разгара XIX века, а в начале XX тем более – русская интеллигенция ощущала себя уже на высокой ступени всеземности  - разгар века наверное был тогда когда освободили крепостных - блестящее достижение интеллигенции?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Я в авторском предложении не вижу никакой отсылки к отмене крепостного права. Возможно, с учетом предыдущего контекста это видно, но я не буду туда лезть более, так как по опыту знаю, что в случае данного автора это вообще не помогает.


Да и автора сложно назвать марксистом. Что не мешает понимать сказанное им.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Ещё с разгара XIX века, а в начале XX тем более – русская интеллигенция ощущала себя уже на высокой ступени всеземности  - разгар века наверное был тогда когда освободили крепостных - блестящее достижение интеллигенции?


Освобождение не было достижением интеллигенции, но оно дало интеллигенции ощущение "нормальности", близости к современной им цивилизации. Я понимаю мысль автора так.
А разгаром века автор, как мне кажется, называет бурную общественную жизнь последней его трети.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Что не мешает понимать сказанное им.


Ну, это хорошо, если отсутствие, так сказать, наличия смысла (кстати, теперь я понимаю, что "отсутствие наличия" - не такое и глупое сочетание, в отличие от "наличие отсутствия") не мешает понимать смысл; никакой иронии - это значит, что интуиция работает. Но проблема в том, что вы не можете убедить тех, у кого интуиция не работает, что смысл именно такой и никакой иной. Вас нужно логическое обоснование провести на материале самого текста, а не на истории в отрыве от него. И если текст этого не позволяет, то  1) это очень плохой текст; 2) Вам не поверят; так что придётся остановиться не на том, что это значит на самом деле - несмотря на то, что интуитивно это ясно вам как день, а на том, что это значит, исходя из текста.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Ещё с разгара XIX века, а в начале XX тем более – русская интеллигенция ощущала себя уже на высокой ступени всеземности  - разгар века наверное был тогда когда освободили крепостных - блестящее достижение интеллигенции?


Освобождение крестьян в России было результатом объективного хода истории, развития классового общества согласно фундаментальному принципу исторического материализма, выраженному Энгельсом в речи над могилой Маркса, что, подобно тому, как сам человек, будучи биологическим объектом, развивается в соответствии с естественным отбором, человеческое общество развивается в соответствии с прогрессом трудовой деятельности, которая образует основу для блестящих достижений упомянутой вами интеллигенции.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> А разгаром века автор, как мне кажется, называет бурную общественную жизнь последней его трети.


Дело в том, что последнее 20-летие XIX века (после убийства Александра II) было временем реакционного засилья, подавления общественной жизни, что привело в итоге к краху в войне с Японией и революционным преобразованиям общества 1905 года. В своей работе Солженицын пишет об этом на каждой странице, посвящённой данному периоду (1881-1905). Все революционеры сидели либо в подполье, либо по тюрьмам и ссылкам, либо в эмиграции.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Дело в том, что последнее 20-летие XIX века (после убийства Александра II) было временем реакционного засилья, подавления общественной жизни, что привело в итоге к краху в войне с Японией и революционным преобразованиям общества 1905 года. В своей работе Солженицын пишет об этом на каждой странице, посвящённой данному периоду (1881-1905). Все революционеры сидели либо в подполье, либо по тюрьмам и ссылкам, либо в эмиграции.


Нет. Подавление революционных групп не "привело в итогу к краху в войне с Японией". Отнюдь не действовала на курс войны. И, фактически, это подавление испольнялось слишком слабо, а то не было бы ни революции 1905 года, ни двух революций в 17 году. На каждой странице, А.С. пишет о том, как целый ряд революционеров приговаривали к смертной казне... и потом, смягчали наказание на ссылку, скажем 20 лет в Сибири, и потом, после 2 лет этой ссылки, их выпускали..... Это делали много много раз.....


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> А.С. пишет о том, как целый ряд революционеров приговаривали к смертной казни... и потом смягчали наказание на ссылку, скажем, 20 лет в Сибири, и потом, после 2 лет этой ссылки, их выпускали..... Это делали много-много раз.....


Надо заметить, что никакого милосердия при этом не проявлялось. Не на курорты их ссылали. Многие за два года ссылки просто умирали: Сибирь, всё-таки, тайга кругом, зимой -50 C. Пропитание, обогрев и лечение они должны были обеспечить себе сами (за исключением каторжных работ, где кормили и могли подлечить). Никакого транспорта не полагалось, всё приходилось таскать на себе. Фактически жизнь в ссылке сводилась к борьбе за выживание. Или жизнь их после ссылки была сочтена, умирали молодыми. Или это были каменные сырые застенки тюремного заключения, приводящие к чахотке и другим смертельным заболеваниям. Здоровье у всех революционеров, прошедших царские тюрьмы, каторжные работы и ссылки, было подорвано без исключения. Каторжными работами являлась ручная добыча руд, в том числе: свинцовых, медных, оловянных, цинковых - а эти тяжёлые металлы, однажды попав в организм через воздух и воду, оставались в теле навсегда, отравляя мозг, печень, почки, суставы.


----------



## Rosett

Хотя даже в таких ужасающих условиях осуждённые держались стойко и продолжали подготовку новых революций, изучали теорию, вели переписку с волей и революционную пропаганду среди местного населения, назвать этот отрезок времени конца XIX века «разгаром» не получается. Основная революционная работа переместилась за границу, в эмиграцию, где и готовили возрождение борьбы со слабеющим царским режимом.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Подавление революционных групп не "привело в итоге к краху в войне с Японией". Отнюдь не действовала на курс войны


Действовала не на ход войны, а на принятие решения о начале и подготовке к войне. Скоротечная война с Японией была начата царским режимом фактически в качестве «небольшой победоносной войнушки» с целью возрождения покачнувшейся популярности власти, отчаявшейся сломить вновь нарастающее за границей революционное движение (вот его роль!) и распространения его идей в массы рабочих и беднейших крестьян, победа в которой представлялась безоговорочной (так как считалось, что Япония только треть  столетия как стала выходить из средневекового состояния с ручным возделыванием риса, самураями и мечами) - по фальшивым донесениям агентуры и слухам, распускаемым придворными льстецами, а вместо этого обернулась ужасающим и унизительным  крахом, сопровождавшимся потерей стратегических территорий, в то время как силы России на Дальнем Востоке, из которого только качались природные ресурсы, были весьма ограничены, а единственная одноколейная ветка Транссиба была закончена только в 1897 году с очень малой пропускной способностью и явно была не в состоянии обеспечить ведение серьёзной войны на таком удалении от индустриальных центров. Морской путь из Балтики через три океана вокруг Европы, Африки и Юго-Восточной Азии занимал очень много времени, был дорогостоящим и совершенно неэффективным и в итоге показал полное разложение военно-морского командования. В общем, к январю 1905 года многие проблемы царизма сошлись к одной точке сингулярности, из которой, согласно модным современным теориям, произошёл новый Большой взрыв, раскаты которого не утихали на протяжении всего XX веке и слышны в мире до сих пор, то ослабляясь, то усиливаясь. Солженицын же оказался очевидцем и непосредственным участником большинства последовавших событий.


----------

